# Logrite Junior arch



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I finally got something to make moving logs a little easier. A Logrite Junior log arch with the extension handle. Pretty impressive build quality and the color matches my mill :smile:. I am doing a lot of thinning and cleaning on my property this year with quite a few 10-14" ERC, cedar elm, green ash, bois d'arc, nutmeg hickory, post oak and honey locust coming out for firewood and lumber. Now I can haul the log to the mill easier, or move it to my firewood stack as a whole log instead of a tree worth of 16" firewood rounds. It should also help me fetch the bradford pear logs I have been finding around town since it fits through a fence gate.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You will enjoy your new log hauler.

Why would you want Bradford pear logs?

G


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Why would you want Bradford pear logs?
> 
> G


Why wouldn't you? Fruit woods are great for all sorts of projects. I have to say, though, we have lots of pear here (don't know what variety) whose flowers stink like bleach. I'd be hesitant to use that wood for anything for fear of the same smell while working it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Never heard a bad word about that arch or it's larger cousin. I think they make a larger one?

I have one each of their 48" and 60" cant hooks and love them. I have rolled some massive logs with them. I've rolled logs that are too large for the hook to be able to grab, by nothing a place for the point to grab into. 

Great products, great company, run by a hard working family who stand behind their products.


----------

